# wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??



## Ukeleidriller (27. August 2008)

hallo leute,#h
ich fahre in 3 wochen nach dirkshorn mit freunden zum raubfischangeln für ein paar tage.

wer kann mir sagen wie es dort fangtechnisch aussieht?
außerdem interessiert es mich ob dort das nachtangeln erlaubt ist, und wo ich dort die nötigen angelpapiere bekomme.


----------



## Seraphim (28. August 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*

Mahlzeit,

Ich war im Juni in dirkshorn! Habe dort für zwei Wochen im Bungalow Park genächtigt!

Ich habe die nötigen Papiere im NiPro HengelSport gekauft! Dies ist glaube ich der einzige Angelladen in der Nähe (ca 3Km entfernt von Dirkshorn). Man kann dort alles zu guten Preisne bekommen. Der Vispas und nötigen Berechtigungspapiere hatten mir um die 25€ gekostet. Die Adresse ist : 

Nipro hengelSport
Rijperweg 48
1744HL St. Maarten

Geangelt haben wir dort direkt am See bei Dirkshorn! Man kann  um den see Herum wandern und an den Zahlreichen Stegen angeln oder man leiht sich für nen tag ein Boot beim örtlichen Hafen. 
Ich bin mir da jetzt aber nicht sicher ob man auch über Nacht dort bleiben kann (im Angelgeschäft helfen Sie dir bestimmt weiter)

Dieser See soll sehr gut für Raubfische sein, gute tage dort zu fangen sind immer dann wenn viele Niederländer dort ebenfalls angeln!!! Und mir wurde dort der Rat gegeben für den Weißfischteig gerösteten Hanf zu verwenden!


Des weiteren sind dort zahlreiche Kanäle, ich selber war einmal über Nacht am Nord hollandkanal am ende des Ruigeweg.

Dadurch das ich nicht lange genagelt hatte, habe ich nicht viel gefangen. Am See bei Dirkshorn habe ich kurz hintereinander zwei Schleien gelandet (einen mit Made und Futterkorb, den anderen mit Rotwurm und Grundblei)! Und am Nord-Hollandkanal eine kleine Brasse und einen kleinen Aal (Brasse mit Rotwurm und Aal mit Futterkorb und Made ^^).

Ich hoffe ich konnte ien wenig helfen,

mfg
Seraphim


----------



## Ukeleidriller (28. August 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*

danke für deine info!    #g

die adresse von dem angelladen hilft mir schon weiter.

hast du denn nicht auf raubfisch geangelt dort? ich hab mir sagen lassen von jemandem der früher häufiger dort war daß es das reinste el dorado für hecht und zander ist.

was mich aber etwas skeptisch macht ist ein älterer beitrag hier im archiv (von 2005) --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53252&page=4

krauthis abschlussbericht ist ja alles andere als positiv. vorallem das gerücht daß berufsfischer den see mit netzen leergefischt hätten vor ein paar jahren ist besorgniserregend.#c

villeicht war ja jemand in den letzten 2 jahren zum raubfischangeln dort und kann mich beruhigen.|supergri


----------



## krauthis7 (29. August 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*

hy jo so wars ,wir waren auch nicht mehr dort ,aber in 2 jahren kann sich viel ändern ,viel glück


----------



## Jogibär (29. August 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*



Seraphim schrieb:


> Dadurch das ich nicht lange *genagelt* hatte, habe ich nicht viel gefangen.



He, wo sind denn hier die Boardferkelfahnder|supergri


----------



## Ukeleidriller (30. August 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*

LOL das mit dem nageln ist mir auch aufgefallen, wollte es aber nicht kommentieren. |supergri


hat denn jemand einen guten gewässertip für die niederlande?? es soll schließlich ein fangerlebnis werden. die zielfische sind natürlich zander und hecht. bin für jeden tip dankabr!!!


----------



## krauthis7 (31. August 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*

hier http://www.krauthis7.de/html/vlietlanden.html
und http://www.krauthis7.de/html/vlietlanden2.html


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. August 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*

Ich war vor ca. 20 Jahren dort das letzte Mal! Da war es ein el dorado! Der See (bis ca. 2 Meter tief) war immer morgens ganz früh (bis ca. 09.00Uhr) oder abends intressant für die dicksten Brassen und Rotaugen, die ich je gesehen habe. Karpfen Fehlanzeige und einen Hecht habe ich nur mal tot gesehen. Nordholland-Kanal war nicht so der Hit aber in den Kanälen habe ich Aal und Zander gefangen, wie ich wollte. Da gab es ganz in der Nähe eine Stelle, wo drei Kanäle aufeinandertreffen: 6 Köfis= 6 Zander! Aber war eben 20 Jahre her. Solltet aber unbedingt mal die nähere Umgebung erkunden. Da gibt es zahlreiche Super-Angelstellen und die haben selbst die Berufsfischer bestimmt nicht alle gefunden.
Übrigens kann man in 15-20 Minuten auch prima die Wattwürmer fliegen lassen.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (25. September 2008)

*AW: wer war schon mal in dirkshorn (nl) ??*

soooooo,
die 3 tage hollandurlaub sind nun um. :a

wir waren zu dritt und haben nur auf raubfisch geangelt. insgesamt konnten wir 7 zander fangen und 1 aal. hecht fehlanzeige. #c

die zander waren zwischen 56cm und 72 cm groß, die meisten hatten 67/68 cm. der raubaal war 80 cm lang. meine fangrekorde wurde zwar bei weitem nicht gebrochen, aber es war trotzdem sehr schön, vorallem weil es trocken und sonnig war, und wir auch nicht ganz leer ausgegangen sind! :g

ach ja, wir haben nur vom ufer aus geangelt.


----------

